# se coloca / se colocan a los personajes? ?



## Jennifermack

Hola a todos,
no consigo aclararme sobre esta frase:
se coloca a los personajes y a los animales en el mismo plano que las obras y los objetos.

La duda es: "se coloca" o "se colocan"? es correcto el uso de "a" antes de los personajes y los animales?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## clares3

Jennifermack said:


> se coloca a los personajes y a los animales en el mismo plano que las obras y los objetos.


Se coloca, por impersonal, y con la preposición "a".
En otro contexto, por ejemplo en un manual para montar algo, sí se podría decir: Paso 1: se colocan las piezas del 1 al 4 paralelas sobre el suelo;....


----------



## Jennifermack

Muchas gracias, clares3


----------



## francisgranada

clares3 said:


> Se coloca, por impersonal, y con la preposición "a"... .


 
¿Porqué?
(No me parece tan impersonal ... visto que se trata de "personajes" y se usa la preposición "a"...)

O con otras palabras, ¿sería del todo incorrecto decir "se colocan"?


----------



## nand-o

francisgranada said:


> ¿Porqué?
> (No me parece tan impersonal ... visto que se trata de "personajes" y se usa la preposición "a"...)
> 
> O con otras palabras, ¿sería del todo incorrecto decir "se colocan"?


Sí, pero sin la a.
"Se coloca *a* los personajes en el escenario y se coloca*n* los personajes en el escenario"

¿Por qué con el verbo en plural no se usa la preposición?


----------



## mirx

nand-o said:


> Sí, pero sin la a.
> "Se coloca *a* los personajes en el escenario y se coloca*n* los personajes en el escenario"
> 
> ¿Por qué con el verbo en plural no se usa la preposición?



El verbo tiene dos funciones distintas.
Se coloca a los personajes (alguien los coloca)
Se colocan los personajes (ellos se sitúan, establecen, etc).


----------



## Peterdg

Del DPD:


> *a)*En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades_), con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona *precedido de la preposición a* (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_).


Si "_la(s) persona(s)_" no está precedida por la preposición "a", la construcción deja de ser una oración impersonal y es una pasiva refleja en la que "_la(s) persona(s)_" es el sujeto; en este caso, el verbo debe concordar en número con el sujeto.


----------



## nand-o

Respuesta ya dada


----------



## francisgranada

mirx said:


> El verbo tiene dos funciones distintas.
> Se coloca a los personajes (alguien los coloca=
> Se colocan los personajes (ellos se sitúan, establecen, etc).


 
Aaah ... interesante y también lógico: 

*Yo* coloco a los personajes ...
*Juan* coloca a los personajes ...
*Se* coloca a los personajes ... 
etc...

****************
Se *colocan* los personajes ... = Los personajes (_ellos mismos_) se *colocan*.

****************
Pienso que el "dilema" es debido al uso "multifunc(c)ional" de los pronombres personales españoles (y romances en general ...), sobre todo el pronombre reflexivo "se" ....


----------



## Jennifermack

Entonces, si no he entendido mal, la siguiente frase no sería correcta:
Hoy en día se comen pocas manzanas...
Porque si fuera correcta sería una pasiva refleja con manzanas como sujeto??? Es decir, las manzanas comen???
Siento insistir, soy extranjera
Muchas gracias otra vez por vuestra ayuda


----------



## mirx

Jennifermack said:


> Entonces, si no he entendido mal, la siguiente frase no sería correcta:
> Hoy en día se comen pocas manzanas...
> Porque si fuera correcta sería una pasiva refleja con manzanas como sujeto??? Es decir, las manzanas comen???
> Siento insistir, soy extranjera
> Muchas gracias otra vez por vuestra ayuda



La oración es correcta. No son tanto las preposiciones sino las características de los verbos. Si son transitivos o intransitivos, o si tienen alguna otra peculiaridad.

Ellos se comen a las manzanas.
Se comen manzanas.
Se come manzanas.

Que te explique Peter cuándo se usa cada cuál.


----------



## Jennifermack

Ok Mirx, gracias. 
A ver si Peter reacciona a tu invitación


----------



## Pitt

mirx said:


> Ellos se comen a las manzanas.
> Se comen manzanas.
> Se come manzanas.


 
A mi entender ambas construcciones son posibles:

_Se comen manzanas_ [pasiva refleja].
manzanas = sujeto

_Se come manzanas_ [SE impersonal].
manzanas = complemento directo.

Pero para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja.


----------



## mirx

Pitt said:


> A mi entender ambas construcciones son posibles:
> 
> _Se comen manzanas_ [pasiva refleja].
> manzanas = sujeto
> 
> _Se come manzanas_ [SE impersonal].
> manzanas = complemento directo.
> 
> Pero para cosas se prefiere la pasiva refleja.



No sé de eso, Pitt, no tengo ni idea de qué pueda ser una pasiva y mucho menos una refleja, pero sí sé que todos los ejemplos que di son buenos y que tienen su uso.

Ellos se comen a las manzanas rojas y nosotros a las verdes. (Aquí el uso de la preposición y la marca de reflexivo son prescindibles)


----------



## Magnalp

_Ellos se comen a los animales._ (O_ manzanas,_ si se quiere).

En la estructura hay un verbo transitivo pronominal (_comerse algo_); transitivo porque la acción recae en algo, en los animales (CD): _los animales son comidos_; pronominal por la partícula_ se._ La oración es correcta.
__________

Ahora, eh, respecto al tema del hilo: en español, la partícula _se_ puede ser usada, entre otras cosas, para agregar un tono impersonal a una oración, por ejemplo: _Se ve a los niños desde aquí._ Este tipo de oraciones con _se_ pueden tener el verbo inmovilizado (como en el ejemplo anterior) o un verbo que concuerde con el "sujeto" de la oración:_ Se ven muchas cosas desde aquí._ El si el verbo concuerda o no depende, prácticamente, de si la preposición esta presente: _Se busca a los responsables_ (impersonal), pero _Se buscan responsables_ (pasiva refleja). 

Pero esta pequeña palabra tiene muchas funciones, también puede establecer y señalar una construcción reflexiva, es decir, una estructura en la que el sujeto de la oración se realiza la acción a sí mismo: _Él se inculpó a sí mismo._

En la frase _Hoy en día se comen pocas manzanas,_ tenemos una estructura pasiva refleja, uno de los tantos usos de_ se._

La frase_ Se colocan los personajes_ puede ser vista tanto como reflexiva (_se colocan a sí mismos_) como pasiva refleja (_Ellos son colocados_), el contexto debería dejar claro a qué se refiere...


----------



## Pitt

mirx said:


> No sé de eso, Pitt, no tengo ni idea de qué pueda ser una pasiva y mucho menos una refleja, pero sí sé que todos los ejemplos que di son buenos y que tienen su uso.
> 
> Ellos se comen a las manzanas rojas y nosotros a las verdes. (Aquí el uso de la preposición y la marca de reflexivo son prescindibles)


 
Lo siento, pero todavía creo que es incorrecto:
_*Ellos se comen *a* las manzanas._
_*Ellos_ _venden *a *las casas._
Para el complemento directo de cosa no se usa la preposición *a*.

Estas frases son correctas:
_Ellos se comen las manzanas._
_Ellos venden las casas._


----------



## Peterdg

mirx said:


> La oración es correcta. No son tanto las preposiciones sino las características de los verbos. Si son transitivos o intransitivos, o si tienen alguna otra peculiaridad.
> 
> Ellos se comen a las manzanas.
> Se comen manzanas.
> Se come manzanas.
> 
> Que te explique Peter cuándo se usa cada cuál.


 


Jennifermack said:


> Ok Mirx, gracias.
> A ver si Peter reacciona a tu invitación


Perdón por no haber contestado antes.

La cita del DPD que puse ya explica en qué casos se suele utilizar la construcción del "se impersonal" (verbos intransitivos, verbos copulativos, pasivas perifrásticas y con personas precedidas de la preposición "a").

Por consecuencia, en los otros casos se suele utilizar el pasivo reflejo, es decir con cosas, como en el ejemplo marcado por Pitt con .

Estoy seguro de que Pitt sabe lo que voy a decir (no hay quien corrija a Pitt en cuanto a construcciones con "se") pero supongo que no quiso complicar las cosas. Lo haré por él.

Antes de la aparición de la NGLE (2010), la RAE condenaba la construcción "se come las manzanas", como todavía se puede comprobar en el sitio de la RAE en la sección de las preguntas más frecuentes (¿"se vende casas" o "se venden casas"?) porque "manzanas" no cabe en la lista de las categorías que admiten la construcción del "se impersonal".

Sin embargo, en la NGLE, la RAE presenta una opinión más matizada. Ahora dicen que "se vende casas" (construcción impersonal) es admisible si el verbo está en presente *y* si no hay determinantes antes del sustantivo.

Para resumir: se acepta "se vende casas" pero no se acepta "*se vendió casas" ni "*se vende aquellas casas". (lo correcto sería: "se vendieron casas" y "se venden aquellas casas" respectivamente).


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Lo siento, pero todavía creo que es incorrecto:
> _*Ellos se comen *a* las manzanas._


 
Haces bien.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Haces bien.



Depende del contexto A mis oídos, esa *a* las personaliza. Imaginemos un juego infantil de ordenador, en el que los buenos son peras_ pensantes_ (humanas) y los malos son manzanas mutantes, y hubieran de comerse unos a otros para ganar la partida. Probablemente diríamos _las peras se han comido a las manzanas_.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Depende del contexto A mis oídos, esa *a* las personaliza. Imaginemos un juego infantil de ordenador, en el que los buenos son peras_ pensantes_ (humanas) y los malos son manzanas mutantes, y hubieran de comerse unos a otros para ganar la partida. Probablemente diríamos _las peras se han comido a las manzanas_.


 
Yo había imaginado una obra teatral infantil en la que los niños irían disfrazados, unos de manzanas, otros de peras, fresas, etc. Y que alguien se los comía.  Pero me he hecho un lío. Te agradezco la idea del juego de ordenador.

Pero no se daría el caso si fueran manzanas auténticas, en las que ha debido pensar Pitt.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Yo había imaginado una obra teatral infantil en la que los niños irían disfrazados, unos de manzanas, otros de peras, fresas, etc. Y que alguien se los comía.  Pero me he hecho un lío. Te agradezco la idea del juego de ordenador.
> 
> Pero no se daría el caso si fueran manzanas auténticas, en las que ha debido pensar Pitt.



La idea del juego no tiene mérito: lo que veo en casa...

Sí, en el caso que propone Pitt esa *a* suena realmente extraña.


----------



## mirx

Lurrezko said:


> La idea del juego no tiene mérito: lo que veo en casa...
> 
> Sí, en el caso que propone Pitt esa *a* suena realmente extraña.



Suena realmente extraña pero es posible; precisamente en el caso de las personalizaciones.


----------



## libiasv

Ahora me entra otra duda. En el caso de : se denomina condiciones normales a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión... o
                                                          se denominan condiciones...
Otra: se coloca, en cada frasco, etiquetas... o
        se colocan, en cada frasco, etiquetas...
la concordancia¿ es con "etiquetas" o con "alguien" que coloca las etiquetas?


----------



## Peterdg

En tus dos ejemplos, en plural.

Es una pasiva refleja; el verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto ("condiciones" y "etiquetas").

Es diferente con la construcción impersonal con "se". En este caso, el verbo siempre está en tercera persona singular. No obstante, en tus ejemplos, la pauta es utilizar la pasiva refleja. (es un verbo transitivo y se trata de cosas).


----------



## libiasv

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elprofe

Dios me libre de lo que voy a decir jaja, pero Peterdg, creo que has entendido mal la primera oración...

En la oración:"se denomina condiciones normales a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión", "condiciones normales" es como se denomina a esa cosa, es decir, funciona como predicativo, no como sujeto 

De esta forma, "a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de X" es el complemento directo, por lo que suena mejor usar:
- *Se denomina* condiciones normales a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de ..." (oración impersonal)

Aun considerando que fuera una oración pasiva refleja (en cuyo caso sobraría la "a") no se podría usar "se denominan" porque el sujeto es "singular", es decir, "una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de X" formaría una misma unidad, por lo que incluso siendo éste el sujeto, el verb iría en singular

Espero que se me haya entendido 

Así es como se usa mayoritariamente en España:
- Se denomina así A eso
- Se denomina así A esas cosas (impersonal)
- Se denominan así esas cosas (pasiva refleja)


----------



## flljob

elprofe said:


> Dios me libre de lo que voy a decir jaja, pero Peterdg, creo que has entendido mal la primera oración...
> 
> En la oración:"se denomina condiciones normales a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión", "condiciones normales" es como se denomina a esa cosa, es decir, funciona como predicativo.
> 
> De esta forma, si consideramos que "una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de X" es un único elemento, se debería usar:
> - *Se denomina* condiciones normales *a *una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de ..."



¿Y por qué es indispensable la preposición a?


----------



## libiasv

No estoy de acuerdo con que sea una sola entidad,se necesitan dos cosas, una temperatura de tanto y una presión de tanto. De lo contrario también tendríamos que decir"se denomina condición normal" y no "condiciones normales". Estoy de acuerdo en que puede omitirse la "a" y sería una pasiva refleja.
Peter me convenció


----------



## Vampiro

En el ejemplo de la presión y la temperatura ambas construcciones son posibles y no significan lo mismo.
Si usas "denomina" en singular, elprofe tiene razón, funciona "condiciones normales" como una unidad.
Si usas el plural te estás refiriendo a cada valor por separado.
Si sobran o faltan "aes" me tiene sin cuidado.  Eso es lo que entendería cualquiera que trabaje en ese campo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## libiasv

Estoy de acuerdo, Vampiro, ambas construcciones son posibles. En este caso, se consideran las dos condiciones por separado, por eso lo dejé en plural.
Le saqué la "a", me sonaba mejor y corresponde más a una pasiva refleja.
Gracias, gente.
Encontré un pps con los usos de"se" que es muy didáctico, no sé como enviarlo al foro, si es posible


----------



## Vampiro

De nada.
¿Verdad que somos geniales?

_


----------



## libiasv

Absolutamente geniales


----------



## elprofe

libiasv said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que sea una sola entidad,*se necesitan dos cosas, una temperatura de tanto y una presión de tanto*. De lo contrario también tendríamos que decir"se denomina condición normal" y no "condiciones normales". Estoy de acuerdo en que puede omitirse la "a" y sería una pasiva refleja.
> Peter me convenció



Pues por eso se ve como una sola unidad! 
Por ejemplo, mira estas dos oraciones:
_Hacer el vago y aprender es imposible
Hacer el vago y aprender son incompatibles

_En la primera, hacer el vago y aprender se ve todo como una sola unidad, aunque sean dos cosas diferentes.

En cuanto a la oración de "se denomina", aquí os pongo lo del DPD:
Con el fin de diferenciar el complemento directo del predicativo, el primero de  ellos va, a menudo, precedido de la preposición _a, _aunque no se refiera a 
persona: _«Esta cadena de prelaciones _[...] _justifica por sí sola que V haya decidido denominar a ese texto el Primer Génesis» _(Goytisolo _Estela _[Esp. 1984]). Esta  circunstancia ha favorecido que _denominar _con complemento directo de cosa admita, además de la construcción pasiva refleja, la construcción impersonal 
(→  se, 2.1): _«Se denominan conectivas o conectores aquellas partículas que sirven para unir o conectar entre sí proposiciones»_ 
(VV. AA. _Filosofía _[Esp. 1998]); _«Se denomina así a los minerales filonianos 
solidificados»_ (Crea _Curación_ [Arg. 1995]). Lo que no debe hacerse es  mezclar ambas construcciones:  _«En los orígenes institucionales del 
cristianismo se denominan supersticiosos a aquellos que rezaban y ofrecían sacrificios para que sobreviviera la memoria de sus muertos»_ (_Mundo_ 
[Esp.] 5.3.94); debió decirse _se denomina supersticiosos a aquellos que...  _o _se denominan supersticiosos aquellos que..._


----------



## elprofe

Por lo tanto:
- se denomina condiciones normales a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de X  Oración impersonal

- se denomina condiciones normales una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de X  Pasiva refleja, correcta si se considera las dos unidades del sujeto como una sola unidad, es decir, para que se llame "condiciones normales" deben de tener lugar las dos cosas.

- se denominan condiciones normales una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de X   Pasiva refleja, correcta sólo si se consideran las dos unidades del sujeto como dos unidades separadas. Yo no la usaría.

- se denominan condiciones normales a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión de X


----------



## libiasv

No, no; la "a" se la saqué enseguida. Estoy pensando que pueden ser una sola entidad ya que deben darse  deben darse ambas condiciones. Sería entonces una pasiva refleja. Estuve mirando la gramática de la RAE y dice que según donde se ponga el énfasis puede ser pasiva refleja o impersonal. Pone el ejempol algo así como:
Desde el barco se ve las estrellass( si se pone el énfasis en quien ve las luces).
Desde el barco se ven las estrellas(si se pone el énfasis en lo que se ve.)


----------



## elprofe

A ver, si le quitas la "a", pasa automáticamente a ser pasiva refleja, así que no hace falta que tengas en cuenta la distinción que hace la RAE respecto a impersona/pasiva refleja.
Si quieres usar la pasiva refleja, yo seguiría poniendo el verbo en singular por lo que ya hemos comentado del sujeto y sus unidades anteriormente 

Por cierto, ¡No sé qué tienes en contra de la "a"...! jajaj


----------



## libiasv

¡Pobre "a"! Solo la quito porque para que se transforme en pasiva refleja
Estoy encantada con es pps que encontré sobre los distintos usos de "se"; pero creo que no lo puedo mandar por acá.


----------



## elprofe

Si quieres colaborar con el foro, puedes ponerte en contacto con cualquier moderador y enviarle la información a él para que la ponga en el hilo de "grammar resources" y sirva de ayuda para la gente del foro que está aprendiendo español


----------



## libiasv

Así lo haré.


----------



## Peterdg

elprofe said:


> Dios me libre de lo que voy a decir jaja, pero Peterdg, creo que has entendido mal la primera oración...
> 
> En la oración:"se denomina condiciones normales a una temperatura de 1 grado y una presión", "condiciones normales" es como se denomina a esa cosa, es decir, funciona como predicativo, no como sujeto


Con el bochorno en las mejillas admito que no he leído bien la frase y tienes toda la razón.


----------



## libiasv

¡Pero, Peter!, menos mal que elprofe acudió en mi ayuda,jajajaj
Gracias a ambos.


----------



## janlu314

"se coloca a los personajes y a los animales en el mismo plano que las obras y los objetos".
Las 'obras' no pega en la frase, que hacen juntos en el mismo plano personajes animales objetos y 'obras' a menos que 'obras' tenga un significado para ti que yo no conozca.

Pero este no es el caso *Jennifermack,* tu consulta es:
"¿es correcto el uso de "a" antes de los personajes y los animales?"

Imaginate que preguntas a un pintor: Como puedo componer mi cuadro, lo tiene claro el artista:
se coloca a los personajes y a los animales en el mismo plano que a las obras y a los objetos. ó
se colocan los personajes y los animales en el mismo plano que las obras y los objetos.

Ahora imaginate que se lo preguntas a un gramatico, la liaste... Menudo lio, mejor que se coloquen donde quieran ellos. Con perdón y sin que se de nadie por aludido.
 Es broma. (Por no ser de letras, aunque me interesan mas de lo que parece.)


----------

